# Anyone have a retirement home for little Bruce



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Whilst talking to Bill Parker the Selby dog warden about a lurcher he has in , we got chatting about Bruce a 15" ( approx ) 10 - 12 year old x breed that was dumped on Skipwith common recently .Bruce is not doing well in kennels and being an elderly gent is not likely to get a home soon so one option is to PTS. I want to meet him and see what he is like ,does anyone out there fancy offering a little old boy a sofa .

http://www.selby.gov.uk/service_main.asp?menuid=2&pageid=14&id=945

Chris


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Chris

Where at Sherburn will ask around tonight see if anyones interested, we are unable to as Mitsi gets nasty with other dogs in our house, will let you know.

Are you from Selby, one of my old stomping grounds 40 years ago.

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Broom 

That is very sweet of you,thanks
If anyone is interested they can speak directly to Bill Parker on the link.

We are from down south but have adopted a little backwater outside Selby as home  

Chris


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi Chris

I'm still trying

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm about to try too. Am putting onto emails to all my friends down South as doubt anyone round here would travel for the little (big) fella. 

Have you put an ad in the local paper? Put a photo of him too as it makes a good humane story and if you speak nicely to a female on the newsdesk they may build it up and you will be inundated with offers. I#ve done it in the past.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

The paper idea is a good one,i actually post the lurchers the dog warden gets in on a lurcher rescue site , we got chatting about Bruce and i thought he needed a bit more exposure but i am limited as to what i can do , i could suggest it to Bill the dog warden.

Thanks for caring runoutofnames

Chris


----------



## 109277 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Chris
Nice to see that you are trying to help an old boy the paper is a good idea especially as he had been dumped. As a Dog Warden for 20 years I always made an effort perhaps his owner has died and none of the relatives wanted him its amazing how often it happens. I assume your local dog warden is keen to rehome where possible. As for Lurchers and Greyhounds I have lost count of how many I rehomed. I would have kept them myself if I had not been showing the setters so instead I kept a number of unwanted cats .
I hope he is lucky my friend who had a lot of rescue contacts died in 2006
and I am not personally involved with the rescue any more.
Regards
Cynthia


----------



## 108921 (Dec 30, 2007)

Any happy ending yet, please? Joy


----------

